# Question regarding Doula services



## rmaxpaul (Dec 6, 2010)

What codes should be used in efforts to get Doula services covered?
99600-CPT
V24.2-ICD-9
Just curious if anyone has any experience with this one.


----------



## sugihara (Dec 14, 2010)

It looks like you are trying to bill for PP doula services.  If the provider is certified as a doula only, you will have a very hard time getting reimbursement from an insurance company.  The only time we have been able to receive reimbursement for doula services is when the provider is licensed as a midwife, but working in the capacity of a doula.

In those cases, we have billed E/M codes--hospital visit or home visit--with V22.- or V24.2.

~Kelli S.


----------

